# Pra



## samj7

Oi!

somente uma coisa de interesse - 'pra' quer dizer 'para' né? E muito informal? é portuguese europeo ou só do Brazil? 

obrigada


----------



## Outsider

É informal. Não se deve escrever em textos formais. No entanto, é bastante comum na fala, quer no Brasil, quer em Portugal (talvez como _gonna_ e _gotta_ em inglês americano...)

No Brasil, a contracção _pra_ é tão comum que aparece muito em textos menos formais (como letras de canções, bandas desenhadas, etc.) Em Portugal, geralmente escreve-se _para_, mesmo quando se pronuncia _pra_. Só na poesia é que aparece às vezes esta contracção, geralmente escrita com apóstrofo, _p'ra_.

Às vezes, os portugueses até dizem _p'a_.


----------



## Minimagpro

O mesmo com as palavras

com+um
com+uma

Quando estou falando, é "cum" ou "cuma" mais é só falando.


----------



## Alentugano

samj7 said:


> Oi!
> 
> somente uma coisa de interesse - 'pra' quer dizer 'para' né? E muito informal? é portuguese europeo ou só do Brazil?
> 
> obrigada


Olá,
convém também ressaltar que, apesar de muito usada em Portugal, a grafia _*p'ra*_ não é correcta. Sempre que quiser, use *pra*, em textos não formais. 
Veja  a definição do dicionário _Priberam_:
*pra*
preposição;  redução de *para*.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> [...] apesar de muito usada em Portugal, a grafia _*p'ra*_ não é correcta.


Não vejo porquê.


----------



## jazyk

Porque o apóstrofo, raramente usado em português, se usa de regra se houver duas palavras, como em copo d'água. Não é o caso de para/pra.


----------



## Outsider

É isso que é habitual na ortografia portuguesa, mas aqui estamos a falar de linguagem não padrão...


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> É isso que é habitual na ortografia portuguesa, mas aqui estamos a falar de linguagem não padrão...


 
O exemplo que eu dei atrás foi retirado de um dicionário português, mas o brasileiro Aurélio também não regista apóstrofe. Não vejo qual a utilidade do apóstrofo neste caso.


----------



## Outsider

A mesma que quando são duas palavras, indicar uma elisão.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá a todos!

Cá em Galiza também dizemos (ou dizíamos) _pra_, embora se escreva _para_. A atual normativa escrita está a influenciar a fala e na "pronúncia culta" ja quase não se ouve _pra _(eu sempre digo _pra_ em vez de _para)._

A pronúncia _pa_ também existe, mas acho que é uma influência da fala coloquial castelhana...

Cumprimentos.


----------



## MOC

Eu a falar digo "para", "pra" ou "pa" dependendo da minha confiança com a pessoa com quem estou a falar. Quando estou a falar com o meu pai por exemplo, creio que as nossas conversas se devem tornar quase incompreensíveis de reduzirmos um grande número de palavras ao mínimo indispensável (para nos entendermos). 
A escrever, escrevo sempre "para".


----------



## Alandria

Na fala coloquial eu quase sempre digo "pra", "pa" é evitado entre as pessoas escolarizadas no Brasil em geral, creio.

Na formalidade é só "para".

*jandro_pardo*, eu assisti um pouco de um desenho chamado "shinchan" em galego e lá ouvi muito "pra", até me surpreendi, porque pensei que na galiza não se usava. Aliás, adoro o sotaque galego e sem querer ofender ninguém, acho o sotaque galego muito mais parecido com o sotaque padrão do português do Brasil do que o de Portugal, mas muito mais mesmo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D27VTv_iBFI


----------



## Macunaíma

*Pra* pode ser tanto a contração de *para *como de *para+a*.

"Vou* pra* escola de ônibus", e não "Vou *pra a* escola de ônibus".


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma said:


> *Pra* pode ser tanto a contração de *para *como de *para+a*.
> 
> "Vou* pra* escola de ônibus", e não "Vou *pra a* escola de ônibus".



Em Portugal pelo menos na fala existe diferença entre ambos, pois o primeiro dir-se-ia "pra" e o segundo "prá".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Aqui no RS também faríamos uma distinção (não que seja regra, contudo é notável que o "pra" sozinho soa com "a fechado" e o "pra = pra + a" soa com "a aberto") como em Portugal  mas se  a  palavra seguinte iniciar por vogal, o som de "a" final cai independente dele ser aberto ou fechado.
Ou seja:
Eu tenho coisas pra fazer. = /prâfâ'zer/
Eu não acho o regalo pra Natália. = /prá Nâ'tálhâ/
Eu vou pra escola. = /prisk'òlâ/
Eu vou pra Áustria. = /'práwstrjâ/


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Em Portugal pelo menos na fala existe diferença entre ambos, pois o primeiro dir-se-ia "pra" e o segundo "prá".


E deve-se escrever "prà".


----------



## Alandria

No português padrão do Brasil, os monossílabos átonos são abertos, assim como na Galícia (atenção que essa grafia é aceita no Brasil), daí que não precisamos escrever "prá". 

Claro que em algumas partesdo sul do Brasil ocorre a redução da vogal "a" pretônica e monossilábica, mas é bem restrito (eu gosto dessa pronúncia  ).


----------



## Outsider

Os monossílabos átonos cuja única vogal seja "a", mais precisamente...


----------



## Alandria

Ah, é. Tem razão.
"mi", "dji", "i". Tem razão, é só com o "a" mesmo. Me pergunto porque reduzimos os outros, mas não reduzimos o "a".


----------



## AryDM

A preposição "pra" (que correpsonde a "para") é usada só em brasileiro ou também no português europeu?


----------



## Alentugano

AryDM said:


> A preposição "pra" (que correpsonde a "para") é usada só em brasileiro ou também no português europeu?



Olá,
Ela é amplamente usada na linguagem coloquial. 
No entanto, não é aconselhável utilizá-la na escrita a menos que você esteja a reproduzir um conversa informal.


----------



## Minimagpro

Só é usada num conversa informal.

Falando você pode dizer "pra" e é mais popular (não sei em Portugal)

Mas escritando...... só usa "para"


----------



## AryDM

Sim, mas eu quero saber se "pra" na forma escrita é utilizado também em PE ou so' em PB? Encontrei "pra" num texto brasileiro.


----------



## Vanda

Parece-me já ter lido aqui no fórum o Outsider dizer que também dizem _pra_ em Portugal. Não tenho certeza sobre a escrita.


----------



## Odinh

^ 'Pra' é usado pelos portugueses tal como usamos no Brasil.


----------



## Alchemy

Porque se usa 'pra' ao invés de 'para'? Eu achava que 'pra' conte um artigo, é como 'pro', então?


----------



## Vanda

Usa-se porque é mais rápido dizer pra do que para.  Experimente, diga:
para mim; agora diga: pra mim! Viu? 
Pra dizer algo sério, sobre as transformações.


> Ver-se-á que muitas das mudanças que ocorrem hoje, apesar de, às vezes, serem motivo de deboche, são tendências naturais da língua portuguesa e, portanto, explicáveis por processos que já ocorreram na história da formação do português padrão, os quais são responsáveis pela forma atual de muitas palavras aceitas pela norma culta.


----------



## Alchemy

Vanda said:


> Usa-se porque é mais rápido dizer pra do que para.  Experimente, diga:
> para mim; agora diga: pra mim! Viu?


 
Yep, got it. 

Thanks.


----------



## djlaranja

AryDM said:


> Sim, mas eu quero saber se "pra" na forma escrita é utilizado também em PE ou so' em PB? Encontrei "pra" num texto brasileiro.


AryDM,

"Pra" é linguagem coloquial, como já disseram outros; essa forma é mais rápida, atende perfeitamente à compreensão do interlocutor e, de fato, todo mundo usa, acho que no Brasil (PB=Português Brasileiro?) como em Portugal (PE=Português Europeu?). De tão usada, acho que em pouco tempo estará sendo (se não o é, ainda) incorporada à norma culta.

Agora acho que o mais interessante é que as formas coloquiais podem gerar confusão a quem está aprendendo [a aprender] o Português como segunda língua. "Pra" pode incluir o artigo, pois a ocultação do primeiro _'a_' (para => pra) é justificada da mesma forma que a incorporação do artigo:

I) para => pra
II) para + a [_artigo feminino_] => pra
III) para + o [_artigo masculino_] => pro
IV) para + um [_artigo indefinido masculino_] => prum
V) para + uma [_artigo indefinido masculino_] => pruma

No entanto, na linguagem culta, acho que nem o "pra" é aceito. Não tenho certeza.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Alchemy

Mas, se as palavras contiverem uns artigos, não deveriam conter um acento (como se fala o nome correcto?) também?

e.g. pró e prá?


----------



## Vanda

Não no caso dessas reduções. Quando eu era estudante, eu também achava que _pra _era acentuado, até que li a respeito. Assim que eu achar a explicação, coloco aqui para você.
Pra é aceito na norma culta oral numa boa!


----------



## Alchemy

Vanda said:


> Não no caso dessas reduções. Quando eu era estudante, eu também achava que _pra _era acentuado, até que li a respeito. Assim que eu achar a explicação, coloco aqui para você.
> Pra é aceito na norma culta oral numa boa!


 
Talvez eu não entenda o que você escreveu completamente, mas se as palavras estiverem acentuadas é português incorrecto? Nunca é correcto?


----------



## Vanda

Sabia que ia encontrar.  Leia a explicação toda no link, abaixo apenas um pedaço. 


> ... a possibilidade de distinguirmos dois tipos de *pra* (que, friso de novo, só se admite escrever em língua culta informal): (1) o *pra* que reproduz a verdadeira pronúncia do *para*, e (2) o *prá*, que seria a *combinação* (não podemos falar aqui de *contração*; só podemos usar esse termo para *a* + *a*) da preposição com o artigo, fazendo parte da série *prá*, *pro*, *prás*, *pros*". .... é que isso seria um acento especial, fora de todos os princípios de acentuação, já que vocábulos átonos (preposições e artigos) não podem levar acento gráfico, reservado exclusivamente para sílabas tônicas; além disso (acrescento eu), teríamos, por coerência, de escrever *prá*, *prô*, *prás*, *prôs*, ...


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Não no caso dessas reduções. Quando eu era estudante, eu também achava que _pra _era acentuado, até que li a respeito. Assim que eu achar a explicação, coloco aqui para você.
> Pra é aceito na norma culta oral numa boa!


 

Vanda,

Concordo com você. Engraçado que só penso em norma culta escrita. Falada... só comecei a pensar a partir de sua explicação 

É o seguinte: a língua falada tem uma tendência muito forte à simplificação. Mas acho que não escreveria _pra_ em lugar nenhum que fosse mais formal, e diria _pra_ em qualquer ocasião! 

Acho que a explicação para não se acentuar graficamente é meio enviesada: trata-se da supressão do primeiro '_a_' de '_para_' e, do mesmo modo, somente incorpora os artigos que, por sua vez, também não são acentuados. Daí não se acentuar...

Bom, somente pra [_olha aí!_] dar mais um toque, a redução _para_ + _o_ = _pro_ é falada como '_pru_', da mesma forma que o artigo masculino definido '_o_' é falado como '_u_', por ampla maioria dos falantes de Português. Assim também ocorre com as reduções que envolvem o mesmo artigo:

 de + o = do
 em + o = no


----------



## Vanda

Achei um outro artigo do mesmo professor do outro _link, _falando sobre o _pra_ que  é falado, nas palavras dele:


> quanto à fala, não há dúvida: sempre - mas sempre mesmo - dizemos *pra*.


E veja que engraçado o comentário dele sobre o para:


> Só se ouve *para*, completinho, com as duas sílabas, em leitura de criança recém-alfabetizada ou na fala de estrangeiro que está aprendendo Português (ou alienígena; como será que falava o ET de Varginha?)


Não deixe de ler o artigo completo. É curtinho.


----------



## Alandria

"pra" também se usa em galego.


----------



## AryDM

djlaranja said:


> No entanto, na linguagem culta, acho que nem o "pra" é aceito. Não tenho certeza.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJ



Mas eu encontrei-o em "Grande Sertão" e é por isso que queria saber se "pra" *na forma escrita* é usado também em Português europeu ou é uma particularidade do Português do Brasil...


----------



## Vanda

AryDM, lembre-se Grande Sertão foi escrito num linguajar regional, como eu já disse no outro tópico, não na linguagem culta. Mais do que regional, regionalíssimo: o mineiro falado pelo sertanejo do centro de Minas Gerais. 
Sobre Portugal, acredito que na linguagem formal, culta, eles só usem o para, assim como aqui no Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, _pra_ poderá aparecer em poesia (embora eu não me lembre de nenhum exemplo), mas não se usa em outros textos formais.


----------



## Ayazid

Olá pessoal

Por acaso achei este tópico e parece-me extremamente interessante! Well (peço desculpa por ter escrito isso em inglês mas agora não tenho paciencia nem tempo para escrevê-lo em português). Currently, I am living in Salvador da Bahia (até dia 11 de agosto, simplesmente maravilhosa!) and here I see a lot of banners and advertisements which use the form *pra* (por exemplo this one from one local shopping center: "muito mais *pra* você ... "). Various people in this discussion have mentioned that pra is allowed only in informal and colloquial contexts but it seems that aos poucos it´s becoming more and more accepted in public space.

Abração deste país do sol e alegria!


----------



## edupa

Ayazid said:


> Various people in this discussion have mentioned that pra is allowed only in informal and colloquial contexts but it seems that aos poucos it´s becoming more and more accepted in public space.


 
De pleno acordo contigo, Ayazid.


----------



## Denis555

Assistindo uma novela portuguesa na RTP, escutei _eles_ dizendo "pra" bastante como no Brasil.


----------



## Macunaíma

Dependendo do público alvo, a publicidade se utiliza de uma linguagem mais informal para parecer mais próxima das pessoas. Os shopping centers no Brasil, como você deve ter percebido, vivem abarrotados de jovens. O mesmo acontece em inglês, vê-se um monte de _gonna_, _gotta_, _ain't_, _lovin'_, etc. Agora, no que se refere à fala, você raramente vai ouvir um _para_, simplesmente porque _pra_ é mais rápido, fácil e quer dizer a mesma coisa. Não é que dizer _pra_ seja informal, como uma gíria, uma corruptela, nada disso, mas só uma forma de se pronunciar _para_ que é, às vezes, preservada na escrita -aí sim é informal.


----------



## Denis555

Macunaíma said:


> Dependendo do público alvo, a publicidade se utiliza de uma linguagem mais informal para parecer mais próxima das pessoas. Os shopping centers no Brasil, como você deve ter percebido, vivem abarrotados de jovens. O mesmo acontece em inglês, vê-se um monte de _gonna_, _gotta_, _ain't_, _lovin'_, etc. Agora, no que se refere à fala, você raramente vai ouvir um _para_, simplesmente porque _pra_ é mais rápido, fácil e quer dizer a mesma coisa. Não é que dizer _pra_ seja informal, como uma gíria, uma corruptela, nada disso, mas só uma forma de se pronunciar _para_ que é, às vezes, preservada na escrita -aí sim é informal.


 
Deixa _eu_ ver se entendi. Formal e informal é uma questão de uso. Como na fala a gente diz quase que sempre "pra" então deixa de ser informal para se tornar normal. Já na escrita (que, ao meu ver, é imperfeita pois não reflete o "normal") a gente usa mais "para" do que "pra" então o "pra" na versão escrita não tem o mesmo status que o "pra" falado. Ele se torna assim "informal".


----------



## Macunaíma

Denis555 said:


> Deixa _eu_ ver se entendi. (...)


 
Coloquial talvez seja a palavra que eu deveria ter usado. Deve ficar bem claro para quem está aprendendo português que ele ou ela não vão soar "informais" se falarem _pra_, apenas devem estar cientes de que a aceitação de _pra_ escrito não é a mesma. Também podem falar _tou_/_tô_ à vontade, como todo mundo faz, mas devem escrever _estou_ em um texto formal. Em alguns sotaques da língua inglesa, como _cockney_, ouve-se _'em_ (them), um som parecido com _me_ átono para _my_, e, na fala coloquial, também se ouvem aqueles que eu citei no outro post -_gotta_, _gonna_, etc.- mas em inglês também não é recomendado escrever assim.


----------



## edupa

O *pra* também figura na imprensa escrita já há algum tempo. Alguns exemplos mais recentes. 



De acordo com a Mondo Entretenimento, empresa organizadora do evento, a Polícia Militar disponibilizará efetivo necessário *pra *garantir a segurança do show --causa do pedido de cancelamento. Isso se deve à mudança de um evento que estava previsto para ocorrer no mesmo dia na praia do Flamengo e acabou transferido para a Praça da Apoteose.
FOLHA DE SÃO PAULO > 06/07/2007 
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/ilustrada/ult90u309893.shtml 

O senador Marcelo Crivella pede *pra *Hildezinha contar a seus leitores que, apesar de ter votado pela aprovação da Reforma da Previdência, já que é do bloco do governo, ele antecipou o seu voto contrário à taxação dos aposentados e pensionistas, durante a discussão da Emenda da Previdência Social. 
JORNAL DO BRASIL > 01/12/2003
http://jbonline.terra.com.br/jb/papel/colunas/angel/2003/11/30/jorcolanl20031130001.html


Nem Moreira ou Oliveira respondem a interrogação. Para os empreendedores, o carvão vegetal é a principal matéria prima. Estima-se a necessidade de 216 mil toneladas por ano o consumo *pra* atender a demanda industrial. 
O ESTADO DE SÃO PAULO > 09/05/2006
http://www.estadao.com.br/ultimas/economia/noticias/2006/mai/09/304.htm


----------



## Odinh

^ Figura mas a regra continua a ser o uso do 'para', é bom frisar.


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> ^ Figura mas a regra continua a ser o uso do 'para', é bom frisar.


 
Concordo, Odinh. E certamente tal regra consta nos ditos manuais de redação dos diários em questão.

É justamente essa esquizofrenia que parece desorientar os estrangeiros estudando o português. 

Ah, as benesses das regras...


----------



## Ayazid

Macunaíma said:


> Dependendo do público alvo, a publicidade se utiliza de uma linguagem mais informal para parecer mais próxima das pessoas. Os shopping centers no Brasil, como você deve ter percebido, vivem abarrotados de jovens. O mesmo acontece em inglês, vê-se um monte de _gonna_, _gotta_, _ain't_, _lovin'_, etc. Agora, no que se refere à fala, você raramente vai ouvir um _para_, simplesmente porque _pra_ é mais rápido, fácil e quer dizer a mesma coisa. Não é que dizer _pra_ seja informal, como uma gíria, uma corruptela, nada disso, mas só uma forma de se pronunciar _para_ que é, às vezes, preservada na escrita -aí sim é informal.




Oi
You are certainly right that it´s something different to use such colloquial forms in informal context, such as banner or advertisment in supermarket or shopping center and to use it in more formal one like newspaper, book or anything else, but, afinal de contas, these advertisments are also a form of _written_ language, very visible and almost omnipresent. 20 or 30 years ago would be probably such ortographic "mistakes" unimaginable. Maybe, the day when these colloquial forms will be accepted by grammarians is not so far.

Here are another 2 examples of colloquial forms which I have seen in last 2 days in Salvador (BA):

"Aqui *tem* recarga" (very common one)

"Deixamos a cidade mais bonita, agora *deixe ela* mais cheirosa" (this one was written on a local ônibus)


----------



## Macunaíma

Oi, Ayazid.



> "Aqui *tem* recarga" (very common one)


Pode ser que alguém discorde de mim, mas eu não reconheço isso como coloquialismo. Ter é usado no Brasil como sinônimo de haver, existir, isso é fato.



> "Deixamos a cidade mais bonita, agora *deixe ela* mais cheirosa" (this one was written on a local ônibus)


Pois é, essa frase soa tão familiar aos meus ouvidos, tão correta. É perfeitamente aceitável falar isso no Brasil em qualquer meio social. Naturalmente, vai ser cada vez mais aceitável escrever também.


----------



## cescato

Vanda said:


> Sabia que ia encontrar.  Leia a explicação toda no link, abaixo apenas um pedaço.



Eu escreveria sempre "prá", pois a forma reduzida se torna tônica e toda tônica é acentuada...


----------



## Outsider

_Pra_ só deve ser uma palavra tónica quando resulta da contracção de _p(a)ra_ com o artigo feminino _a_ (_prà_).


----------



## cescato

Outsider said:


> _Pra_ só deve ser uma palavra tónica quando resulta da contracção de _p(a)ra_ com o artigo feminino _a_ (_prà_).



Tudo bem. Anotado!


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, _pra_ poderá aparecer em poesia (embora eu não me lembre de nenhum exemplo), mas não se usa em outros textos formais.


Teu corpo menina me faz delirar
Vem cá, fala de amor *pra *mim
Seu beijo me deixa assim, assim


----------



## cescato

spielenschach said:


> Teu corpo menina me faz delirar
> Vem cá, fala de amor *pra *mim
> Seu beijo me deixa assim, assim



Obrigada. O exemplo ilustra bem!


----------



## Portvcale

Olá!

Queria confirmar uma coisa, e conto com a vossa preciosa ajuda. Qual é a forma indicada, e fundamentada, para se representar informalmente (ou não) a preposição «para»? «Pra» (forma sincopada)? Ou «p'ra» (com o apóstrofo a indicar a elisão de «a»?

Obrigado.


----------



## Alentugano

A forma correcta é *pra. *É a forma prevista na norma ortográfica em vigor e é, inclusivamente, referenciada em alguns dicionários. *P'ra* é um equívoco.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Infelizmente eu não te posso dar uma reposta concreta. Entretanto, posso dizer que já vi ambas as formas mas prefiro a forma com o apóstrofo.

Oh, obrigado pela resposta, Alentugano. Vale-se lembrar também que a grafia correta é sem acento agudo!


----------



## Portvcale

Alentugano said:


> A forma correcta é *pra. *É a forma prevista na norma ortográfica em vigor e é, inclusivamente, referenciada em alguns dicionários. *P'ra* é um equívoco.


Exacto. Era essa a informação que tinha, tanto para o «pra» como para o «co(a)», «cum(a)», «plo(a)», etc.; no entanto, vejo pessoas com responsabilidade em questões da língua portuguesa a dizerem o contrário. Ver, por exemplo, aqui.

Muito obrigado pelas respostas dadas.


----------



## Frajola

Portvcale said:


> Exacto. Era essa a informação que tinha, tanto para o «pra» como para o «co(a)», «cum(a)», «plo(a)», etc.; no entanto, vejo pessoas com responsabilidade em questões da língua portuguesa a dizerem o contrário. Ver, por exemplo, aqui.
> 
> Muito obrigado pelas respostas dadas.


 

In Brazil, the standardized spelling is 'pra'. 

Here are some sentences I lifted out of the print edition of Folha de São Paulo, São Paulo's main daily (these are _*not*_ quotes):

_O moedor faz barulho e, como não dá *pra* usar sachê, foi a que mais fez sujeira._ (from a review of coffee machines).

_O São Paulo acertou com Adriano, mas errou com Carlos Alberto, não tanto como o Palmeiras com Léo Lima, negócio *pra* lá de esquisito _[...] (From Juca Kfouri's column, a sports commentator )

_É mole? É mole, mas sobe! Ou como diz o outro: é mole, mas trisca *pra* ver o que acontece!_ (one of columnist José Simão's priceless catchphrases)


There's even a lesser known TV-variety show called PRA VOCÊ (For You), broadcast in São Paulo.

As to 'pra' being incorrect, as flatly alleged on ciberdúvidas, referred to by Portvcale...I'm not sure it's black and white like that.

I can think of a number of fixed expressions in BrazPort in which _pra_ is the preferred form, if not the only choice.

_Bola *pra *frente_ = the show must go on; life goes on; Move on
_Parabéns *pra *você_ = happy birthday to you!
_Tenho coisa *pra *dedéu para fazer_ = I've got an awful lot of things to get done
_É *pra *já_ = Right away! (as of a reply to a request)
_Dois *pra* lá, dois *pra* cá =_ Two steps right, two stps left
_Bom *pra* cachorro_ = Good as hell
_Chega *pra* lá_ = Move over

Granted, those are colloquialisms, mostly found in spoken Brazilian Portuguese. Still, they are just as significant as any piece of formal language, I think.


----------



## Alentugano

Portvcale said:


> no entanto, vejo pessoas com responsabilidade em questões da língua portuguesa a dizerem o contrário. Ver, por exemplo, aqui.


 
Olá,
nesse mesmo site coexistem opiniões diferentes, consoante a pessoa que responde. Veja também, por exemplo, esta resposta:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=21960


----------



## Denis555

No Brasil, é comum "pra" (=para; para a)
No Dicionário Aurélio:
*pra (para)*

1. Contr. da prep. _para_: 
“Deixa-me os lábios teus, rubros de encanto, / Somente pra os meus beijos.” (Junqueira Freire, _Contradiçőes Poéticas_, p. 192); “Se a mulher era o diabo, pra que bebeu / essa jurema que é o beijo seu!” (Ascenso Ferreira, _Catimbó e Outros Poemas_, p. 77); “— Pőe pra lá, marroeiro” (Joăo Guimarăes Rosa, _Sagarana_, p. 36).

*pra (para a)*

1. Contr. de _pra_ com o art. def. fem., ou o pron. dem. _a_: 
“Vim pra missa...” (João Guimarães Rosa, _Sagarana_, p. 261); 


Mas na linguagem falada é possível também:

pro = para o
pras = para as
pros = para os
pr'um = para um
pr'uma = para uma
pr'aquele = para aquele
pr'eu = para eu
Pr'ocê = para você (principalmente na _linguagem caipira_)
Entre outros.

Cliquem nas palavras para verem exemplos na escrita.


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> No Brasil, é comum "pra" (=para; para a)
> No Dicionário Aurélio:
> *pra (para)*
> 
> 1. Contr. da prep. _para_:
> “Deixa-me os lábios teus, rubros de encanto, / Somente pra os meus beijos.” (Junqueira Freire, _Contradiçőes Poéticas_, p. 192); “Se a mulher era o diabo, pra que bebeu / essa jurema que é o beijo seu!” (Ascenso Ferreira, _Catimbó e Outros Poemas_, p. 77); “— Pőe pra lá, marroeiro” (Joăo Guimarăes Rosa, _Sagarana_, p. 36).
> 
> *pra (para a)*
> 
> 1. Contr. de _pra_ com o art. def. fem., ou o pron. dem. _a_:
> “Vim pra missa...” (João Guimarães Rosa, _Sagarana_, p. 261);
> 
> 
> Mas na linguagem falada é possível também:
> 
> pro = para o
> pras = para as
> pros = para os
> pr'um = para um
> pr'uma = para uma
> pr'aquele = para aquele
> pr'eu = para eu
> Pr'ocê = para você (principalmente na _linguagem caipira_)
> Entre outros.
> 
> Cliquem nas palavras para verem exemplos na escrita.


 
Esqueceu o "pra tu" típico dos nordestinos e "pra ti", típico dos ´sulistas.


----------



## Denis555

Alandria said:


> Esqueceu o "pra tu" típico dos nordestinos e "pra ti", típico dos ´sulistas.


 
ha, ha, ha... Não me esqueci, não. Só que a idéia aqui é mostrar só quando o "para" se torna "pra" e também quando esse "pra" junta-se aos artigos e a palavras começadas por vogal fazendo uma contração (principalmente na língua falada) onde o primeiro elemento é *pr'* . E como mostrei se pode encontrar mesmo na língua escrita.

Eu acho interessante que a nossa língua tem muitas contrações que não escrevemos diferentemente de outras línguas mesmo em _situações informais_ como o francês(y'a) , o italiano(d'amore, anch'essa, ultim'ora) e o inglês(would've, 'cause).


----------



## Portvcale

Muito obrigado pelas respostas. Era mesmo só para confirmar, pois continuo a ver a utilização da forma "p'ra" em várias situações, inclusive na televisão (um exemplo disso é no "Contra-Informação", na RTP1), quando se poderia utilizar a forma sincopada e legitimizada no acordo ortográfico ainda em vigor.


----------

